# TiVo evasive!



## Bill Sherry (May 10, 2020)

Went to customer chat today and rep said they are “conducting an investigation “ about the problem. I asked how can you sell a new product with a software problem. NO reply!


----------



## Rikki_Rocket (May 6, 2020)

What problem are you having?


----------



## Bill Sherry (May 10, 2020)

Rikki_Rocket said:


> What problem are you having?


The login process will not complete. Get to the 6 digit code, then get a message oops something wrong. Try again later. Several others have same issue.


----------



## cthomp21 (Jul 15, 2007)

Bill Sherry said:


> The login process will not complete. Get to the 6 digit code, then get a message oops something wrong. Try again later. Several others have same issue.


I had this problem initially. I ended up pausing my ad blocker on the tivo website (using chrome browser on a chromebook) and then the activation process went through.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Yeah, I had to reload without content blockers and it was fine.


----------



## Rikki_Rocket (May 6, 2020)

You can also try clearing your browser cache and cookies or try using a different browser. For me my first one activated ok, and then I was stuck on activation page when trying to activate my second one (I was using same browser). Went to a different browser and then it worked fine.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Bill Sherry said:


> Went to customer chat today and rep said they are "conducting an investigation " about the problem. I asked how can you sell a new product with a software problem. NO reply!


Every device is sold with software problems. Bugs are never fully squashed.


----------



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

Bill Sherry said:


> Went to customer chat today and rep said they are "conducting an investigation " about the problem. I asked how can you sell a new product with a software problem. NO reply!


what do you expect


----------

